# Elsa's upgraded cage



## Jessie (Jul 11, 2017)

Got some flower stuff at Michaels.

View attachment 9424


----------



## hymenopus (Jul 21, 2017)

Nice looking cage, make sure that you mist often as screen cages lower ambient humidity!


----------

